# Did i over do it on my snowboard outfit?



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm 15 and been boarding for 2 years so im half decent. Every time i go i see guys with crazy coloured jackets and pants and i think that looks tight because they really stand out. sooo i went out and bought this crazy outfit. Blue snowboard pants, crazy colourful jacket (blue,yellow,red), colourful bandana too. basically i'm a ******* rainbow. looking in the mirror i can't help but wonder did i over do it? i know boarding shoudnt just be about looks but it can't hurt to stand out. will i look like a *** on the hill or will people look at me and kinda envy me for my look?


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

Snowboardaddic said:


> I'm 15 and been boarding for 2 years so im half decent. Every time i go i see guys with crazy coloured jackets and pants and i think that looks tight because they really stand out. sooo i went out and bought this crazy outfit. Blue snowboard pants, crazy colourful jacket (blue,yellow,red), colourful bandana too. basically i'm a ******* rainbow. looking in the mirror i can't help but wonder did i over do it? i know boarding shoudnt just be about looks but it can't hurt to stand out. will i look like a *** on the hill or will people look at me and kinda envy me for my look?


women will batt their eyes and blink thrice at your appearance and men will take you hostage on the lift and have their way with ya bum and a bottle of hot wax.

Do you mate. Your supposed to be to high in the air for ppl to care. As long as u can pull of a 540 method of a small kicker who cares if you look like an ass hat or not?


*bright colors are easier to find an avalanche.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

no one really cares, at least i don't care how oddly colored their clothes are on the mtn.

the only thing that i think looks pretty fruity is when people buy their pants and jacket to be matching... they look like a walking advertisment for that company, and usualy it is too much.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree that matching trousers and jacket are a bad idea. From a distnace it looks like a one piece.

Wear what ever colours you like don't worry what others think. Brighter colours tend to look better on video and in pics.
I think its good that men dress more colourfully on the slope, were often in more boring colours in day to day wear.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

to each his own


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

I think it's fine.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

As long as you like it, don't worry about what others think. What's the point of getting something if I'm gonna be worrying about what others think of me. So if you want to stand out, go ahead.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

It don't matter what you wear as long as you pull it off IMHO. Now if you're all up on the mountain lookin like a hot mess, thats a different story. But I have always been a fan of loud clothes/shoes heh.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Not that it matters, but plenty of people like me will point/laugh. There's standing out, there's bright colors, and then as you suspected, there's overdoing it. Then again, you're 15 so I guess you can get away with it lol and actually "blend in" with the rest of the teens/tweens dressed the same way head to toe.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

in my opinion, if you have 'skilllzzzz tthat killzzzz' then you could pull off the crazy color look. but when i see people who 'skillzzzz thatt suxxxxxxx' they look pretty retarded.

i myself amnd happy with my nice heavy duty brown jacket and grey pants. im a plain guy.


----------



## Artistry (Jan 5, 2010)

haha your honesty is refreshing .. just remember its a lifestyle philosophy, it's about the ride .. it's zen-like, meditative .. and extremely exhilirating when you pull off that sick move .. the Steez you rock is nothing compared to the ride down the hill you rock .. so go vibrant or not .. others can't touch you when you're in the zone


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Wear what you want... 

Everyone wears blacks/browns... it gets really hard to pick out your riding buddies.

I wear bright blue and orange when I ride the mountain, my friends don't lose me anymore.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

twin89 said:


> no one really cares, at least i don't care how oddly colored their clothes are on the mtn.
> 
> the only thing that i think looks pretty fruity is when people buy their pants and jacket to be matching... they look like a walking advertisment for that company, and usualy it is too much.


Hey, I resent that statement. I have a matching True black Jacket of the God's and Pants. Although I don't wear that jacket on the mountain anymore lol. So no more matching.

I know what you really mean though. You mean like those patterned or design jackets with the same exact pattern and design pants. Those do get to look crazy.

I love my White plaid jacket, but I would never wear it with White plaid pants. I do like the all black look though


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

colors look sick dude. im all for the crazy and bright looking shyt.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

since you asked yeah it's way over-done (for my tastes), but who gives a fuck. rock what looks good to you and have fun!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

well it all depends if you like attention from people
I personaly riding in crazy ass hat, all of my friends make fun of me but i dont care cause it soooo warm.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well since you asked, I personally hate attention whores screaming LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME!!!! to me thats a Females trait. When we see guys with all the colorfull shit on looking like a bag of skiddles we talk a little shit point n laugh then keep moving. if the dude can ride we give him props THEN talk shit haha. but thats just my opinion, then again who cares what me or anyone else says, rock what you want. someone has to wear that stuff or we would have no one one to laugh at.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

90% steez 10% gear/equipment. If you're charging it, no ones gonna give a shit what your wearing!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> 90% steez 10% gear/equipment. If you're charging it, no ones gonna give a shit what your wearing!


QFT: I still remember seeing a skier in a full Scooby Do costume shreddin it up. Everyone that made fun at first shut up fast after he was throwing down back flips and 1080s like nobody's business.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Snowboardaddic said:


> I'm 15 and been boarding for 2 years so im half decent. Every time i go i see guys with crazy coloured jackets and pants and i think that looks tight because they really stand out. sooo i went out and bought this crazy outfit. Blue snowboard pants, crazy colourful jacket (blue,yellow,red), colourful bandana too. basically i'm a ******* rainbow. looking in the mirror i can't help but wonder did i over do it? i know boarding shoudnt just be about looks but it can't hurt to stand out. will i look like a *** on the hill or will people look at me and kinda envy me for my look?


They'll call you a ****** and give you a wedgie


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I use to play basketball with a guy that wore pink shorts. People looked at him strange until he ran them up and down the court. My philosophy is, stand out only if you want attention or have the skills to back it up. Otherwise, you're just a poser.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

This thread is useless without pics!!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

DC5R said:


> This thread is useless without pics!!


QFT. Post some pics and we can help desensitize you to any negative comments you might get on the hill


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

*heres my new pants*

just picked up these volcom pants. i gotta a black volcom jacket that i think will look sikk with them. or if i want to get really frikken crazy i can wear my dc jacket which is yellow and brown! u guys like these pants?


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

boardaddicktd said:


> just picked up these volcom pants. i gotta a black volcom jacket that i think will look sikk with them. or if i want to get really frikken crazy i can wear my dc jacket which is yellow and brown! u guys like these pants?


I like the pants. Would go great with my pack and my beanie


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

oliveryochest said:


> I like the pants. Would go great with my pack and my beanie


yea the pockets are steezy as fukk! love these pants


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

you'll be easy to see at least xD


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Clothing*

Look at the bright (couldn't help it) side - you won't have to change pants when you go to your school crossing guard job.


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

bryantp said:


> Look at the bright (couldn't help it) side - you won't have to change pants when you go to your school crossing guard job.


hah got to save money sum how  !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

since my dumbass brother ripped my Turbine snowpants(got as christmas present) i was thinking about buying one of these 2 pairs. i got a white C4 Circa Special Blend Jacket and was torn between one of these pairs im sticking to a White/blue/Black color scheme..i like to keep the colors same through out all my gear. what do u think would look best?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

For the most part no one cares, but you should have the tight riding and steez to back it up. Nothing is gayer than a kid on a $600 board wearing flashy eye poppin colors, while doing a falling leaf on a groomer.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

So it's better to see a woman from Europe in wool mitts, sweat pants and a Starter jacket face plant?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Skin tight 90's style one piece works too


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Overdone*

Here's a jacket to go with those pants.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

FoShizzle said:


> in my opinion, if you have 'skilllzzzz tthat killzzzz' then you could pull off the crazy color look. but when i see people who 'skillzzzz thatt suxxxxxxx' they look pretty retarded.
> 
> i myself amnd happy with my nice heavy duty brown jacket and grey pants. im a plain guy.


you are funny
i am also content with my red jacket and black pants
im not trying to get girls, i just want to board, most boarders are guys anyways so who is there to impress


----------



## Zapatista (Jul 24, 2008)

Obvious troll is obvious....


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Dano said:


> For the most part no one cares, but you should have the tight riding and steez to back it up. Nothing is gayer than a kid on a $600 board wearing flashy eye poppin colors, while doing a falling leaf on a groomer.


hahaha so true bro.


----------



## jim0ne (Sep 10, 2009)

Dano said:


> For the most part no one cares, but you should have the tight riding and steez to back it up. Nothing is gayer than a kid on a $600 board wearing flashy eye poppin colors, while doing a falling leaf on a groomer.


Totally agree!!! Just wear what you want.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

As long as you can ride and your no punk, where whatever you want. Just dont be a tool and youll be fine!!!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I really want to see pics of this getup.


----------



## fsufanj17 (Jan 25, 2010)

iKimshi said:


> As long as you like it, don't worry about what others think. What's the point of getting something if I'm gonna be worrying about what others think of me. So if you want to stand out, go ahead.





InfiniteEclipse said:


> to each his own


I agree x2


----------



## shreddinitup (Jan 24, 2010)

I think it's fine. As long as you can board, nobody's gonna care what you're wearing. If you suck and you're wearing that...well...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

man, call me old school but im sorry..... if i see some funky dude with ashburys and tight pants on the hill with a super steezy jacket which has a mural of pixellated tie-dyed guys with hot modern hair cuts slurping on each others tongues..... well.... when i see them next week, their shit doesnt look like its from this season, looks like its from last season.... 

spent a couple grand from the bank of dad on my kid sisters' (note more than singular) snow gear today- they both went with timeless, plain albeit attractive colors. cant beat that. well, IMO. 

as for your rainbow outfit... man, thats cool. you just need to get some "sea shepherd" patches up on that shit and you'll have lots of arousing opportunities.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah you can get a bright color jacket or pant just dont over do it anywhere else tone it down with a black or grey. I think I kinda look like a tool cuz I got a bright red jacket, black pants, those k2 baby blue sweater bindings idk whadda you think?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

People shouldn't make connections between skill and clothes.

People chilling at the park and rubbernecking on the lifts will likely assume you are more skilled if you have bright colors and flashy clothes, and they might laugh at you when you fall on the jumps, and even harder when you fall on a small box, but it really doesn't matter. 

Don't wear things that don't suit your style just cause you don't want to get laughed or are worried what better riders will think. It's about having fun and progressing. 

So... wear what you want, just be respectful and don't act tough.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

your 15.. you already think your the shit so what does it matter?


----------



## d00bie (Feb 3, 2010)

Like a lot of other people said who cares what other people think, if you like it then wear it.


----------



## mattfrom713 (Mar 6, 2011)

Dont waste your time thinking about what other people think. 1st) when guys wear a lot of bright colors they attract the attention of the opposite sex, which is called peacocking. 2nd) If you do successfully attract the opposite sex's attention, show confidence, you know your wearing a lot of colors, so what!!!!! Last but not least. Be you! If you like what your wearing and it shows, nobody can tell you otherwise.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

buller_scott said:


> man, call me old school but im sorry..... if i see some funky dude with ashburys and tight pants on the hill with a super steezy jacket which has a mural of pixellated tie-dyed guys with hot modern hair cuts slurping on each others tongues..... well.... when i see them next week, their shit doesnt look like its from this season, looks like its from last season....
> 
> spent a couple grand from the bank of dad on my kid sisters' (note more than singular) snow gear today- they both went with timeless, plain albeit attractive colors. cant beat that. well, IMO.
> 
> as for your rainbow outfit... man, thats cool. you just need to get some "sea shepherd" patches up on that shit and you'll have lots of arousing opportunities.


what the...?


----------

